# first time doing n e interior



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

im doin my door panels right now in black crush and all the grey stuff left on the panels in the pics of the panels put back on are going to be purple crush and the wood grain is goin to be sent out to get done black... and all the plastic trim inside the car will be done in black and purple, which means all the green crush is goin and the car is gettin painted, not stayin green, lol  opinions are helpful too... what ya think, remember first time ever doin it, but i think i did a pretty damn good job :biggrin: (and the pic of the panel not installed back on, is one im workin on right now, i ran out of the spray tack so its sittin and waitin to get finished  

[attachmentid=525824]
[attachmentid=525825]
[attachmentid=525826]


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Looks good bro :biggrin: keep up the good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Apr 4 2006, 06:36 PM~5179915
> *Looks good bro  :biggrin: keep up the good work  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks bro... and for everyone else.. id say try it urself, not hard at all, just takes a lil time, you may not get it at first, but after awhile itll look better and better, and the first one i did, is the one in the first pic, and that was first try, theres 1 mess up, but u cant see it, cuz its on the inside of the door


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: so what color you gonna spray it in now??


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dyme_sak_hustla_@Apr 5 2006, 01:42 AM~5181816
> *:thumbsup: so what color you gonna spray it in now??
> *


purple n black for whole car :biggrin:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

did these for my little brother....his whole interior job ran about $250 total and everything got redone...not bad for starters

your door panels arent looking too bad 

[attachmentid=526915]

[attachmentid=526917]


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Apr 5 2006, 03:48 PM~5185945
> *did these for my little brother....his whole interior job ran about $250 total and everything got redone...not bad for starters
> 
> your door panels arent looking too bad
> ...


you just painted urs tho didnt ya... and how hard is it to paint the woodgrain shit, cuz their wantin like 513 to coat mine, and thats bs, i aint payin that shit


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 5 2006, 06:44 PM~5186320
> *you just painted urs tho didnt ya... and how hard is it to paint the woodgrain shit, cuz their wantin like 513 to coat mine, and thats bs, i aint payin that shit
> *


they arent painted...its translucent vinyl over top of it...heat formed it a little so its barely a thinner shade on edges but its not noticable...the door panel itself is dyed and that little center piece i wrapped with new vinyl...matching carpet on the bottom and he got some of that chrome stuff that comes in a roll...i notched out for the chrome and hot glued that in

only original woodgrain is where the ashtray is...the piece by the door handle was just while plastic with a small chrome lincoln emblem....going to silver leaf the lincoln emblem back on though just havent gotten around to it


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

heres some updated pics, this is of the drivers side door, and this is how the panels will all look finished , what ya think :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=528303]
[attachmentid=528304]


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

and that isnt blue, that is purple  looks blue in the pics cuz of the flash


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 5 2006, 06:44 PM~5186320
> *you just painted urs tho didnt ya... and how hard is it to paint the woodgrain shit, cuz their wantin like 513 to coat mine, and thats bs, i aint payin that shit
> *


by paint did you mean the plastic woodgrain stuff or the door panel itself...door panels are dyed if thats what you were wondering


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Apr 6 2006, 10:33 PM~5194144
> *by paint did you mean the plastic woodgrain stuff or the door panel itself...door panels are dyed if thats what you were wondering
> *


im talkin about paintin ur vinal n shit... thats how i ended up painted the shit, i used vinal paint, it turned out good, dunno how long itll last over the woodgrain shit (which was metal)


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

spray the wood grain with a few coats of candy....works great.......


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Apr 5 2006, 04:48 PM~5185945
> *did these for my little brother....his whole interior job ran about $250 total and everything got redone...not bad for starters
> 
> your door panels arent looking too bad
> ...


WHAT IS THAT SEAM CALLED? AND HOW DO YOU STITCH IT?


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

what seam??...there are no real seams on the door panels...its pressed vinyl fake stuff.....imitates a double reinforced stitch


----------



## fleetwood mack (Nov 5, 2002)

nice


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood mack_@Apr 12 2006, 04:45 PM~5229219
> *nice
> *


 ill get some more pics once i order my carpet and paint a lil more shit on it :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks good man keep it up.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 14 2006, 02:04 PM~5242443
> *looks good man keep it up.
> *


 :biggrin: waitin until after the indy show to move on, i wanna have money for the show to blow


----------



## Town_Car_one (Apr 3, 2005)

That looks very nice , What spray did you use ? i might have to do my silver towncar in a white


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Town_Car_one_@Apr 16 2006, 12:16 PM~5253815
> *That looks very nice ,  What spray did you use ?    i might have to do  my silver towncar in  a white
> *


its that super 77 shit
[attachmentid=540543]


----------

